# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Jämsä-Halli (Kuorevesi) PTA:n kalusto

## Hujis

Onko tietoa vieläkö Jämsä-Halli välillä ajelee Pohjolan Turistiauton 1+0+1-ovisia Wiima kaksnollakakkosia? Vai ajaako PTA yleensäkkään enään tätä linjaa? Nämähän ovat vanhoja Espoon Auton ohjuksia, yllätys  oli melkoinen, aikanaan kun landella törmäsi näihin vehkeisiin joilla oli tottunut kotopuolessa kulkemaan nuorempana...  :Smile:  Löytyykö kenties kuvien kera näitä autoja?

----------


## Lauri Räty

Pohjolan Turistiauto ei ajele J&#228;ms&#228;n suunnalla en&#228;&#228; linjaliikennett&#228;. Ne toiminnot siirtyiv&#228;t Jyv&#228;skyl&#228;n Liikenteelle muutama vuosi sitten kun Koiviston Auto ja PTA k&#228;viv&#228;t hieman kauppaa. 

Olen joitain ensiti&#228; Espoon Auton yksil&#246;it&#228; kuvannut Jyv&#228;skyl&#228;n seudulla:
JL 485 (UPV-733), entinen EA 233, Paikallislinjat 33 V&#228;in&#246;nkadulla Jyv&#228;skyl&#228;ss&#228;
JL 764 (ZCS-289), entinen EA 289 Korpilahden Matkahuollon edess&#228;
JL 764 Kaipolan paperitehtaan portilla

Lis&#228;&#228; valokuvia Jyv&#228;skyl&#228;n Liikenteen linja-autoista l&#246;ytyy kotisivuiltani.

----------


## Hujis

Kiitos tiedoista! Onhan tuosta tosissaan aikaa kun PTA on tuolla suunnalla pyörinyt...  :Smile:

----------

